# Fragen zu Diablo II



## FakeEpix (11. April 2009)

Hi,
ich habe 2 Fragen zu Diablo II, wie die Überschrift verrät.

1. Mit dem Patch 1.12a sollte man doch Diablo II ohne CD spielen, oder? Wenn ja, warum funktioniert es nicht bei mir? Wenn ich das Spiel starte verlangt es nach der Expansion-CD. Wie kann ich das beheben?

2. Ich habe Diablo II auf 2 verschiedenen Computern installiert. Wie kann ich meinen Offline-Charakter auf den anderen Computer übertragen? Ich habe die Charakterdateien kopiert und in den Ordner des anderen Computers eingefügt aber es klappt nicht. Der Charakter wird bei der Auswahl nicht angezeigt, aber wenn ich einer Charakter mit den gleichen Namen erstelle steht dort das er schon besetzt ist.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg


----------



## 666Anubis666 (11. April 2009)

1. ich muss es auch immer mit CD zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. also ich habe immer nur die ordner der charaktere kopiert und das spiel neugestartet, dann gings....


----------



## FakeEpix (11. April 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> 1. ich muss es auch immer mit CD zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich versuche es mal mit den Ordner ich habe sonst immer den Inhalt kopiert


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. April 2009)

Der No-CD-Patch 1.12. funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei.
Und generell sollte es ganz normal funktionieren, die Daten aus dem "save" Ordner auf den anderen PC zu kopieren.
Das Spiel muss dabei natürlich aus sein.


----------



## Morathii (11. April 2009)

da gibts nen trick. wen ich mich richtig erinner alle .mpq auf der expansion-disk, die in deinem d2-ordner noch fehlen, in eben diesen reinkopieren. dann sollte es klappen. oder wenn du die original-cd hast leg dir einfach n image an und lad das dann mit daemon tools. wird schon passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (11. April 2009)

@Morathii
lol das kein Trick^^
das soll so sein 

Patchlog 1.12b


> Downloadable Installer Support
> 
> - If all required Diablo 2 '.MPQ' files are installed on the
> hard drive, the game will no longer require the CD to play.
> ...



und zu 2
Sollte eigentlich das simple kopieren reichen.
Einfach die Chardateien aus dem Save ornder in den anderen Diablo II\Save\ packen,das heißt 
die .bak ; .d2s ;.key ; ma0 und .map Files da rein.
Kann sein da abundzu nen .Key File dabei ist das man das vllt. ausführen muss glaub ich aber ehr net
also da hatte ich noch nie Probleme

Wenns net geht kopier einfach das komplette Diablo aufn USB-Stick oder so das muss net installiert werden.

so long jeef


----------



## -bloodberry- (12. April 2009)

Die .key Datei ist die Tastaturbelegung des jeweiligen Chars.
Die Datei wird angelegt, wenn man etwas in der Tastaturbelegung in den Optionen ändert, das wird für jeden Char individuell angelegt.

Wichtig ist übrigens nur die .d2s Datei.
Die enthält den Char inklusive aller Items, usw. - eben einfach alles, was deinen Char ausmacht.
Die .map, .ma0, usw. Dateien sind nur die bereits aufgedeckten Maps. Wenn dir das egal ist, musst du diese nicht mitkopieren.


----------



## Davatar (14. April 2009)

Hier der komplette Vorgang den man machen muss, damit D2 LoD ohne CD läuft:
1. *Komplett*installation Diablo 2 Classic
2. Installation Diablo 2 LoD
3. Beim Autostart "Upgrade zu Komplettinstallation" (oder so ähnlich)
4. Ins Battle.Net einloggen und die aktuelle Version runterladen
5. Datei "sound.mpq" von der CD in den Ordner \Diablo 2\ kopieren
6. CD aus dem Laufwerk nehmen
7. D2 ohne CD starten

fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

